# Why does the job market have to suck right now!!



## IanT (May 21, 2008)

Just got layed off because we were working too fast for them to keep up with feeding us more work to do....ayeee....now the search begins...AGAIN!!!!


I think Im going to move to Cocoa beach or somewhere closer to the ocean if I can find a job, we shall see...


as of this coming month I have no lease on an apartment so I m seriously thinking of either camping or living out of my car for a month or two to save some cash (gas is like the same as rent anyway!! )

this came at the worst time though because I have another week or so until I need to be out of here and I was going to try and use the cash I would have earned for a storage unit....aghhh!!!


just venting  :cry: 

guess I got to keep in mind that one door may close and three more may open...so we shall see what the day brings tomorrow...I have one shot to look for jobs because I cant afford to do a lot of driving right now so Im going to go check into a few that I looked up today...wish me luck!


----------



## jadiebugs1 (May 21, 2008)

**** Ian, that sucks.  Hopefully something bigger and better is behind the next door.  

I WISH YOU LUCK AND STUFF!  (so you can get yer butt back into making soap!)  
If I had to choose what to do for awhile, I'd choose camping to save money.  I'd love to just be able to camp all summer! I don't know how much it cost to camp at a state park there (FL right?) but here it's like $60/wk.  for a tent sight.
I used to live in an 8x30' trailer in Tucson, AZ.  Me, 2 kids, 1 cat, and 1 boyfriend 1/2 the time.  Lived there for almost a year.  It was like camping, it was kinda fun.
Yer young.......have fun......and well wishes to ya!


----------



## IanT (May 21, 2008)

have yet to research camping sites (will do that now to tell you the truth...thanks for reminding me!..) if its soo expensive I can do what I do when i go surf which is park at a well lit shopping center or somewhere like that, then hike to the beach (after dark) and tent it up, clear the tent before sunrise so i dont get arrested and itll all be good muahaahahaa

Thanks for the well wishes! I appreciate it!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (May 21, 2008)

I'm sorry, Ian.    This economy is really hurting now for everyone.  I pray that those other doors open for you tomorrow morning.  You are a great guy, and that is one of your best assets.  Best of luck, Ian.   :wink: 

Paul


----------



## IanT (May 21, 2008)

much thanks paul... keepin my fingers crossed and not trying to get down about it...apparently manpower survey says that melbourne is one of the strongest places for the job market right now in my area, so we shall seee


----------



## Lane (May 22, 2008)

...I have a completely empty two-story house in Iowa... Rent free if you take care of the yard... 

What type of work do you do? Or more so, what wouldn't you do?? My husband got into the Labors union a few months back and it's crazy how they keep these guys (and girls) working... My hubby has done three 70 hour weeks in a row.  :cry:  :cry:  :cry: 

About livin in your car... Sheesh for what rent costs these days... If I didn't have kids, I would love to just camp out in a park...

The BEST OF LUCK to you! For every door that closes, a window opens, you just gotta take that jump...


----------



## IanT (May 22, 2008)

Lane said:
			
		

> ...I have a completely empty two-story house in Iowa... Rent free if you take care of the yard...
> 
> What type of work do you do? Or more so, what wouldn't you do?? My husband got into the Labors union a few months back and it's crazy how they keep these guys (and girls) working... My hubby has done three 70 hour weeks in a row.  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:
> 
> ...



I might take you up on that offer if I lived closer ! lol... I dont really know what type of work I do ... I have been working in restaurants and such since I just graduated, and Ive been doing the temp agency thing but I would like to get into social services or working in a job that I can make a measurable impact on society in a positive way...i feel like a visionary, I just need the right avenue to let me work to the extent of my abilities. labor unions? i might need to look into that...i was putting in about the same hours at the restaurant and it suuuucked but if Im doing different work then maybe it would be ok... the more i think about it the more i think I want to camp out for a bit  plus then I can update my camping supplies and buy some of those cool little trinkets to help me cope with it lol....ayeee.....

thanks for the well wishes! we shall see how it goes tomorrow! I cant sleep...got the nerves going! ...


----------



## Woodi (May 22, 2008)

Aw, tough times Ian!.....I'll miss you here if you don't have time to post. Best of luck to ya, and I believe in that too: "one door closes, many windows open". May the perfect window of opportunity open for you and lead you to a way of life you really can enjoy, and find work that 'makes a difference'.

Fond thoughts go with you, young man.


----------



## digit (May 22, 2008)

That really stinks.     I am sending big giant bubbles for luck!!!!!!!!!! Look for the open doors.

As Woodi said, we will miss you if you are not around for a while, and be waiting for your return.

Hugs,
Digit


----------



## Laurie (May 22, 2008)

I'm feelin for you too Ian.  With 2 sons about your age I know what it's like.  In our area housing costs have doubled in the last year.  And of course with gas rising so rapidly and of course everything else then.

Keep the faith Ian and someday you will have stories to tell your children and grandchildren.  Don't let the big life within you be diminished.  We just had a family here with 7 children have their house burn to the ground and a couple weeks before that all the out buildings on their land, totally unrelated.  They truly have nothing and they have learned all that matters is each other.

I have been missing your posts already over the last while.  *BIG HUG *lasting for many minutes to you.


----------



## gallerygirl (May 23, 2008)

Oh Ian.  :cry:   I am lifting you in thoughts and prayers friend.  I ditto everything said above.   {{{hugs}}}  kel


----------



## IanT (May 24, 2008)

Much appreciated everyone....feelin kind of down , but hopefully things will turn soon..cant stay low tide forever...my theory on life: Life is like the ocean, make the best of the time youve got before the sun goes down or the wind changes...there are high, slack and low tides, one can be assured that from low it turn to slack and soon become high tide again and back through the cycle...


I made that up because I like to ocean and its something I try to keep in mind in hard times like this...low tide isnt forever, nor is high tide...though im in low right now, it has to return to high sometime...the biorythm of life...

just kind of stressful!...Not going to be able to move to cocoa i dont think unless job stuff comes through, but I made backup plans to go to sarasota and stay in my dads place for a month and a friend said I can work at the restaurant she manages down there...so at least I know theres something (I feel like ill be stuck in the restaurant industry forever!!  I cant escape it!!! from growing up in a restaurant fam to working in one through college, it seems like I have to keep going back to it every time I swear i never will again!! AGH!)


Really appreciate the positive vibes and big hugs...def need one right now!  :?


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2008)

Dude, the corporate world sucks.  Plain and simple.  Have you considered a state job?  Doesn't pay very well, but once you're in it takes murder to get fired.


----------



## IanT (May 24, 2008)

Ive been researching them but Im not sure which ones Id like to work because I dont have experience in most of them...id love to get into social work to see what its like maybe a youth program or something...the govt will never go bankrupt (although i just saw a town in cali filed for bankruptcy...whaaaat, now THAT is a sign of a bad economy!)

I dont care if they dont pay well, money isnt my chief concern I just want to be happy, have enough cash to put food on the table and some in the bank, and benefits!! which most state jobs include...

still searching


----------



## Chay (May 24, 2008)

Ian,
You love making soap and B&B products. You want a job that allows you to interact and help others. Have you ever thought of massage therapy. You could help people who are hurting from stress, use your own products during the treatments and sell your own retail. Plus you would could be self employed and keep your own hours.
Massage Therapy has many faces. Everything from simple physical touch to polarity therapies and dealing with energies and chi. I thought it might be a field you would be interested in.


----------



## IanT (May 24, 2008)

Ill have to look into it!... I have thought of that, as well as maybe doing acupuncture im just nervous that massage therapy is kind of one of those "extra" things people can do when they have the cash (or injuries) and thus might not be steady business?? what do you think, could it be reliable ?? is it possible to make a living doin that stuff??  I d love to make up my own treatments too...everyone has alway told me i had great hands, i used to read all the Qi Gong and massage therapy material i could get my hands on...(and that was at age like 9 or 10!)

Ill have to look into it!


----------



## digit (May 24, 2008)

Chay said:
			
		

> You want a job that allows you to interact and help others. Have you ever thought of massage therapy. You could help people who are hurting from stress, use your own products during the treatments and sell your own retail. Plus you would could be self employed and keep your own hours.
> Massage Therapy has many faces. Everything from simple physical touch to polarity therapies and dealing with energies and chi. I thought it might be a field you would be interested in.



This does sound like an avenue for you. The wife of a former co-worker of mine has a practice in upper NY state. If I lived closer, I would have a twice weekly standing appointment, lol. It does wonders for the hurts and aches.

Or you could be the hunky Sven at the day spa.   

Either way, you make people feel good.

Digit


----------



## IanT (May 24, 2008)

Da! (for those of you that dont know that russian for yes!) lol....


----------



## Tabitha (May 25, 2008)

Do you have a degree in social work?

Massage does seem like it would be right up your alley.


----------



## IanT (May 25, 2008)

No degree in social work but I was contemplating it.. I have my B.S. in Psychology...I want to know what I am going to do before I throw more money at a few more years of school as I owe alot already for school loans... My mother always told me massage would be right up my alley..maybe its time I listened lol... definitely researching it! It would be cool to pair it with an acupunture practice or something like that...


----------



## Chay (May 26, 2008)

A good place to start would be in a Chiropractors office that pays hourly. This would give you a guarenteed paycheck while building a following and you would get the added bonus of working doctors hours with evenings and weekends off. That in turn would allow you to start working independantly maybe one evening a week and on Saturday, eventually transending into full time self employment.


----------



## IanT (May 26, 2008)

thats a real good idea!  Ok...working on this now to see what comes of it...I wonder how long the program would last to learn the techniques?


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

Hi -

Many Spa's hire full time massage therapists and some rent booths. We have three hair salons here that also have full time massage therapists too.


----------

